# What would u wear with a jean jacket?



## la_chinita (Oct 8, 2009)

Looking through some of my old stuff I came across a jean jacket that I used to wear a lot in a couple years ago...it's not the light blue 80's looking kind, it's more of a dark blue wash with a little fading (it came like that). Do you think it's ok to still wear it? I saw an ad in Allure with a girl wearing a jean jacket with blue jeans and it looked cute on her. What would you wear with it?


----------



## Lucy (Oct 8, 2009)

double denim for me is a definate massive no-no! i think it looks awful. it would look cute over a dress or a tunic worn with leggings though.


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 8, 2009)

lol...that's what I was thinking about double denim too...


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Oct 8, 2009)

oooh! You know them colorful skinny pants/jeans? If you're into that, it would look cool w.that and like a black tank or tee. I personally didn't like the double denim thing as Lisa was saying, so I personally would pair it up with some cotton black pants and a printed tee or a cute long shirt-type dress and some leggings.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 9, 2009)

You could wear it with jeans, but that's kind of hard to pull off. I'd prefer wearing a dress, leggings and boots with it. Maybe denim shorts and a cool printed teeshirt for a casual look.


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions, everyone! Instinct told me I shouldn't wear jeans with it...when I tried it on it just didn't look right, lol. Good thing I didn't start wearing it with jeans, or I would've been a walking "fashion don't". I definitely need to buy me some leggings!


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 10, 2009)

I think wearing it over a tunic or dress would look cute...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 10, 2009)

You can wear it with jeans as long as the jeans aren't too close in color to the jacket (that'll make it look like a denim suit. lol.).

I also like the idea of wearing it with a dress.


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can wear it with jeans as long as the jeans aren't too close in color to the jacket (that'll make it look like a denim suit. lol.).
Lol...I'm cringing at the thought of a "denim suit". I've seen people do this, lol. I have some light gray jeans or black denim... would that work?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol...I'm cringing at the thought of a "denim suit". I've seen people do this, lol. I have some light gray jeans or black denim... would that work? Yes, that would work.


----------



## natcat93 (Oct 11, 2009)

I would wear one over a soft dress just to 'toughen' it up some


----------



## SevenBar (Oct 13, 2009)

Is double denim when you wear jeans and a denim jacket?


----------



## Lucy (Oct 13, 2009)

yes seven.


----------



## mollydolly (Oct 13, 2009)

i would just bedazzle it and never wear it

personally

hahaha


----------



## Trisha Taneka (Oct 20, 2009)

black cotton pants, a jean skirt, white cotton pants or white skirt. sounds cute to me


----------

